# finally getting the greenhouse :P



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

http://www.harborfreight.com/lawn-g...enhouse-47712.html#pr-header-back-to-top-link
I'm going to get 2 of these green houses so my torts can stay outside during the winter. any suggestion on how to make it tortoise secure?


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

Very cool. I wonder how well it will hold the heat in. Do you plan on using a oil heater?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Very cool. I wonder how well it will hold the heat in. Do you plan on using a oil heater?


my tutor recommended this green house. it has some double layer thing thats in the walls, so there is no need for a heater. he said it was 50 outside and 90 in the greenhouse!


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> my tutor recommended this green house. it has some double layer thing thats in the walls, so there is no need for a heater. he said it was 50 outside and 90 in the greenhouse!



If that's true then I want one too. Let us know how well it works for you. And provide pics once you get it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

G-stars said:


> If that's true then I want one too. Let us know how well it works for you. And provide pics once you get it.


my parents are getting it for me on christmas. i will tell you the temps i get. i can't wait my torts are going to be so happy!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

this video explains a double layer green house better.


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

Now you got me thinking. Why aren't we using greenhouses and converting them into night/cold houses? Instead of insulated wooden houses for our torts? Anyone care to debate this? @Tom


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom why we no use greenhouse?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

Very interesting....


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

It might cost more initially but electricity bill would also be a lot less I'm assuming.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

Like he said, the trick is full sun.. so, if you can manage that location, I think it would work great.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

G-stars said:


> It might cost more initially but electricity bill would also be a lot less I'm assuming.


thats one of the main reason my parents are getting me the greenhouse. cause having tort lights on all day is expensive.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

I checked out your 1st link but it looks like the traditional green house..not the double wall? Or did I miss it?

I had planned to set up a greenhouse here in Oregon but my yard has to many trees, not enough full sun in an ideal location to make a greenhouse work. :/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

this is the link my tutor gave me. i will ask him more about the green house.


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Like he said, the trick is full sun.. so, if you can manage that location, I think it would work great.



Most of us choose an area where our tortoises can get plenty sunlight anyhow so this wouldn't be that big of a problem. This guy has it surrounding by snow in the low 20's and it's high 80's inside. That's crazy. Also I'm assuming humidity levels can be easier to maintain inside a greenhouse.


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> I checked out your 1st link but it looks like the traditional green house..not the double wall? Or did I miss it?
> 
> I had planned to set up a greenhouse here in Oregon but my yard has to many trees, not enough full sun in an ideal location to make a greenhouse work. :/



Cut some tree branches down. I wonder if we can do a DIY greenhouse. For example build the frame how we want and then Just throw that material on top.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 16, 2014)

Greenhouse are nice! Also for bigger species they maybe walk right through that wall. Wooden heat box not so much. 

Kyle


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Most of us choose an area where our tortoises can get plenty sunlight anyhow so this wouldn't be that big of a problem. This guy has it surrounding by snow in the low 20's and it's high 80's inside. That's crazy. Also I'm assuming humidity levels can be easier to maintain inside a greenhouse.


its like a giant outdoor closed chamber enclosure!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

how do you think i should secure the sides so the torts don't just run through the walls?


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

Millerlite said:


> Greenhouse are nice! Also for bigger species they maybe walk right through that wall. Wooden heat box not so much.
> 
> Kyle



For the larger species where this could be an issue maybe a nice base inside or outside would be needed. Some bricks might do it.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how do you think i should secure the sides so the torts don't just run through the walls?


Make a plywood wall perimeter?. Maybe 12" tall or so...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Make a plywood wall perimeter?. Maybe 12" tall or so...


but wouldn't that block out some sun


----------



## leigti (Dec 16, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Cut some tree branches down. I wonder if we can do a DIY greenhouse. For example build the frame how we want and then Just throw that material on top.


Don't people make a little miniature greenhouses/cold frames? That's kind of what you're talking about isn't it? I think that would work better for some people with limited space. Or smaller tortoises. But for the big guys this might work just great.


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

Yup a huge closed chamber. 

Maybe some stakes could prevent the tortoises from charging through it. Or some bricks?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

@ rst, No...it's only 12" tall. My 4 year old could easily step over the 12"tall tortoise walls.


----------



## leigti (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but wouldn't that block out some sun


No, the sun from above is what heats the greenhouse not from just a foot above the ground.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

leigti said:


> No, the sun from above is what heats the greenhouse not from just a foot above the ground.


thats like science


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

how would i keep them from burrowing out?


----------



## leigti (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> thats like science


Like


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

leigti said:


> Don't people make a little miniature greenhouses/cold frames? That's kind of what you're talking about isn't it? I think that would work better for some people with limited space. Or smaller tortoises. But for the big guys this might work just great.



Yes exactly. This would be a better option for many who bring their tortoises in for the winter yet have limited space for them indoors. Might even save some money with the electricity bills.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

leigti said:


> Like


what?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

Ask @Yvonne G to show you a photo of her pavers. She lives the tortoise wall with a paver/brick to discourage digging out. 
Makes sense when you see it...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Ask @Yvonne G to show you a photo of her pavers. She lives the tortoise wall with a paver/brick to discourage digging out.
> Makes sense when you see it...


didn't she make a greenhouse recently?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> didn't she make a greenhouse recently?


Yes although I haven't followed her progress


----------



## leigti (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what?


It is just like science.  I did great in science classes, not so good in math so. So I had to stick to biology, anatomy etc. because I couldn't do the math for physics and chemistry. very cement blocks or pavers or pressure treated 2 x 12's into the ground at the perimeter of the greenhouse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

leigti said:


> It is just like science.  I did great in science classes, not so good in math so. So I had to stick to biology, anatomy etc. because I couldn't do the math for physics and chemistry. very cement blocks or pavers or pressure treated 2 x 12's into the ground at the perimeter of the greenhouse.


hey keep it on topic!


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

Well Nick it looks like your going to be the guinea pig. Unless Yvonne or anyone else who has done this can add some input.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

i am a guinea pig!


----------



## leigti (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey keep it on topic!


Nearly half of that statement was on topic  you could get really fancy with the Screenhouse, Hills various levels etc. just build a regular base like you would for any outdoor pen. With the sides buried deep enough down into the earth. I guess you could bury hardware cloth if you wanted to. That's what I did in my outdoor pen. but maybe if you put enough dirt aboveground also they would be less likely to dig, I'm not sure.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

i like my sulcata to have a burrow i just don't want him to escape.


----------



## leigti (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i like my sulcata to have a burrow i just don't want him to escape.


Sorry, I have no experience with sulcata. How big is he? do they like premade boroughs, maybe you could build him one and strongly encourage him to use it


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

my sulcata is 9 inches.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

yea maybe i will just make him a burrow.


----------



## leigti (Dec 16, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i am a guinea pig!
> View attachment 110345


That is like science too


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 16, 2014)

leigti said:


> Don't people make a little miniature greenhouses/cold frames? That's kind of what you're talking about isn't it? I think that would work better for some people with limited space. Or smaller tortoises. But for the big guys this might work just great.



Very common around here! They even make them in materials which let the UV through if you have hatchlings that may spend a lot of time in there, especially in spring and autumn. Many people have concrete bases that go underground and are secured from the bottom as well, to make a hibernaculum.

They heat up REALLY fast, which can be dangerous in summer! I sometimes take the top off in summer because it would get too hot otherwise.

Sorry for highjacking the thread! I would loooove a greenhouse, lucky you!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 16, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> Very common around here! They even make them in materials which let the UV through if you have hatchlings that may spend a lot of time in there, especially in spring and autumn. Many people have concrete bases that go underground and are secured from the bottom as well, to make a hibernaculum.
> 
> They heat up REALLY fast, which can be dangerous in summer! I sometimes take the top off in summer because it would get too hot otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for highjacking the thread! I would loooove a greenhouse, lucky you!


lol dude don't be sorry, i made this thread so people can give there ideas and experience on tortoise greenhouses!


----------



## G-stars (Dec 16, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> Very common around here! They even make them in materials which let the UV through if you have hatchlings that may spend a lot of time in there, especially in spring and autumn. Many people have concrete bases that go underground and are secured from the bottom as well, to make a hibernaculum.
> 
> They heat up REALLY fast, which can be dangerous in summer! I sometimes take the top off in summer because it would get too hot otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for highjacking the thread! I would loooove a greenhouse, lucky you!




Where did you get that one from? Hard to tell but what are the dimensions?


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 17, 2014)

Imported it from Germany (I am in Switzerland). It is 1m by 1m (3.3 ft by 3.3 ft). Not really huge, but he alwayd has the whole run of the enclosure anyways. He only stays in there the whole time during late autumn, when he's winding down for hibernation.

I don't remember the exact height, but I can add a heat lamp in autumn if needed.


----------



## AnnV (Dec 17, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> Very common around here! They even make them in materials which let the UV through if you have hatchlings that may spend a lot of time in there, especially in spring and autumn. Many people have concrete bases that go underground and are secured from the bottom as well, to make a hibernaculum.
> 
> They heat up REALLY fast, which can be dangerous in summer! I sometimes take the top off in summer because it would get too hot otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for highjacking the thread! I would loooove a greenhouse, lucky you!



Wow, super nice tort yard!


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 17, 2014)

I love the greenhouse idea, but my worry would be overall TOO hot of temps, unless you pick a semi-sunny & shady area? I would lay bricks around the edges, maybe till up the grass and soil, lay chicken wire and somehow cover up all the chicken wire? No idea.  I tried!

I liked this thread from Katie. (@biochemnerd808) I'm going to make a few this Summer.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/cheap-easy-to-make-coldframes-greenhouse-pyramids.95873/


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

Nick:

I have that greenhouse, only the bigger size. You are going to have to have a heater, believe me. The sun warms up the inside to where it will be much too hot for your tortoises, then at night, when the sun goes down, the inside cools quickly to match the outside air. So if it's 45F outside at night, it will be 45F in the greenhouse at night. 

When my partner assembled our greenhouse we set it up on cinderblocks and every so often turned one block on its side for air circulation. We are going to cover them with vents. Also, there are two vents on the roof that can be opened to allow the hot air to escape, but we are still going to have to have fans running to help cool it down inside.

A heater in the greenhouse at night works twice as hard to warm up the space as a heater in an insulated shed/room would. So you will be using as much, if not more, electricity to keep the tortoises warm at night in the greenhouse.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/o-o-o-youre-gonna-be-so-jealous.103711/#post-965612


----------



## G-stars (Dec 17, 2014)

I knew there was a catch. Thank you Yvonne for sharing that with us.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

but the greenhouse is special it has a double layer thing. i will just put them in the greenhouse during the day and bring them in at night.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

Not really, Nick. The plastic panels that comprise the walls and ceiling are made like corrugated cardboard. It holds the daytime temp for about 2 hours in the evening before it starts to get too cool.

This is what it looks like:

https://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/prod1;gs_greenhouse_polycarbonate;pg104618.html


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm just going to get the greenhouse, i don't trust you Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

We each have to make our own mistakes. I totally understand.

If you can talk your folks into a road trip, Clovis is only about 2 - 3 hours south of you. Come on down and you can see first hand what I'm talking about.


----------



## G-stars (Dec 17, 2014)

The wise/experienced Yvonne has spoken. I'd listen to her if I was you Nick. Why don't you make a good sized insulated shed instead of spending it on 2 greenhouses? 

Our initial expectations about greenhouses were overblown. It did seem to good to be true, there had to be some kind of catch to it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

G-stars said:


> The wise/experienced Yvonne has spoken. I'd listen to her if I was you Nick. Why don't you make a good sized insulated shed instead of spending it on 2 greenhouses?
> 
> Our initial expectations about greenhouses were overblown. It did seem to good to be true, there had to be some kind of catch to it.


but what abut the video it was 20 outside but almost 90 in the greenhouse


----------



## G-stars (Dec 17, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> We each have to make our own mistakes. I totally understand.
> 
> If you can talk your folks into a road trip, Clovis is only about 2 - 3 hours south of you. Come on down and you can see first hand what I'm talking about.




Yvonne can you tell us how often you use your greenhouse? Is it only during the days? Or only during some seasons.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but what abut the video it was 20 outside but almost 90 in the greenhouse



It's a selling tactic.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a selling tactic.


but they weren't selling anything...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

I only use the greenhouse for plants. The one like Nick is getting hasn't come into use yet. We're still working on it. The little one for plants is used only in winter. It has plywood up the sides and I insulated them and added more plywood on the inside. But the roof is the polycarbon sheets. I run an oil-filled electric heater in there at night every night during the winter. I have it set on the 600 watt setting, and at a medium setting. It is always on all night long. And the temperature barely stays at 50F degrees. Most of my plants will be ok at 50F. If I wanted it warmer, I could run the heater on 1200watts and a higher temperature setting, but I can't afford that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but they weren't selling anything...



The web site is for selling the greenhouse.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

you can see a picture of my plant's greenhouse in post #5 on this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/greenhouse-for-winter-anyone.4248/#post-34749

You can also see that I had to drape shade cloth across the roof to try to keep it a little cooler, but it was still way too hot in there for a live animal.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

Nick:

It's too late for today because the sun is coming up, but tonight I'll take some temperature readings for you in my Harbor Freight greenhouse. I'll take them before it gets dark, then early evening, then a couple hours after dark. I'll also let you know the outside temperature at those times.


----------



## G-stars (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for clearing that up. Don't want to cook my tortoises alive. Back to the insulated shed idea I've been planning on.


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 17, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> We each have to make our own mistakes. I totally understand.
> 
> If you can talk your folks into a road trip, Clovis is only about 2 - 3 hours south of you. Come on down and you can see first hand what I'm talking about.


Oh, WOW!!!!!
If I lived that close to Yvonne, I would be on a ROAD TRIP!!!!!

Umm...Nick...I'm SUPER glad you're here and I really enjoy all your posts! If I understand correctly, I just wanted to mention that Yvonne has DECADES of tortoise keeping experience AND operates a tortoise rescue. 
If there is ANYONE on here to listen to, it's her. 
Just sayin'.


----------



## Jodie (Dec 17, 2014)

I will second Yvonne here. I have a greenhouse that my dad built and it gets super hot during the day, but very cold at night. I tried heating it, and it is too inefficient when the temps are below 45. Sorry guy.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree with Moozillion...Nick is one of my favorite people here He's so compassionate about these animals, has done awesome volunteer work, and I love his silly side. His posts make me laugh out loud often. I still remember the post I saw where you put up the rabbit and the big tortoise and you said: SEE! Their like the same animal!" -I laughed so hard!

So, about the greenhouse and the tort...This was a super interesting thread. I'm curious what all you and Yvonne figure out about working your greenhouses for either tortoises or plants. If your parents want to make you happy this Christmas and you don't mind experimenting and knowing that you may end up taking a different direction, I say GO FOR IT! I can think of a million great uses for a spare greenhouse in my yard. If it doesn't work out for your tortoise, such an inexpensive greenhouse could pay for itself multiple times with all the money you'd save growing tortoise food and even garden vegetables


----------



## Dizisdalife (Dec 17, 2014)

The problem with these greenhouses, and cold frames, is that they heat up the air nicely (too nicely in the summer) and there is no way to store that energy (or dissipate it). What happens is exactly what Yvonne has described, and others have experienced, the heat goes away very quickly after sunset. The panels that make up the roof and the walls are at best an R-value of 1.5. The walls we build for our insulated sheds have an R-value of at least 3.5. Some are much better. The R-value of a wall is used to determine the rate of heat loss or gain from one side to the other. 
To build a greenhouse that will serve as a tortoise house and provide acceptable temperatures both night and day requires considerable engineering. It can be done, and it can be done on a budget. Of course that budget is much more than I would want to devote. The more critical the requirement to maintain temperatures necessary for human or tortoise comfort, the higher the cost will be. The reason being that the cost of the equipment to take the heat out of the air at just the right rate and then return that stored heat back into the air at just the required rate has a cost. Here is a website that covers many of the issues and solutions in building a "self sustaining" greenhouse. And when they say greenhouse they mean for plants and not for tortoises or humans. Although many of the principles can be adapted to use for a tortoise habitat.
http://mnproject.org/resourcecenter/Solar Greenhouse Resource List.pdf

While I was at the University of Illinois I, along with some others, built a solar heated living space. It maintained an average temperature of 68°, night and day, during January and February. If you have every been to Champaign, Illinois you will know that the night time temperatures can be below zero. And the day time temperatures can be below zero. So, I am confident that solar heat works.

The reason that I don't have a "greenhouse" for my tortoise is that he doesn't need one. I live in San Diego and my tortoise is a sulcata. There aren't that many days that he can't come out and sun himself, roam about, and graze. Plus, there is the size. I would need about a 50' x 20' greenhouse (and that might be too small) for him to roam.

I visited a local keeper that has leopards. He has a cold frame for them to bask in during the winter. It is very simple. Just a couple of frames against a South facing wall. Works great. On partly cloudy, cool days they have a nice warm spot to bask in. Then they return to their heated shed for the night.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 17, 2014)

Notice in the video the guy mentioned using veggies that can freeze overnight but continue to grow after thawing once the sun comes up.
He mentions being able to snap off a piece of spinach first thing in the morning. 
All points to a pretty cold night inside.....

What seems different about his greenhouse was the double layer. He pointed to a blower that blew up the outer tent. Kinda like a kids bounce house? Even if that double insulates, it still obviously got cold enough to snap spinach.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

Where are you seeing the video? I've looked all over Nick's link and don't see a video link anywhere in that ad.


----------



## leigti (Dec 17, 2014)

I made a simple little cold frame by cutting a hole in a opaque small Rubbermaid bin. It allows me to put my tortoise out a couple hours earlier during the spring and fall. After the sun heats up the area under the bin I put my tortoise in there. It is about 10° warmer than the rest of the enclosure. after a little while it's warm enough for the tortoise to come out and be in the rest of the pen.


----------



## leigti (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm sure your parents would understand if you decide not to go with the green houses. or maybe just get one and use it to grow food for your tortoises and the family  or give it a little time to think about it before you make a decision.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 17, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> this video explains a double layer green house better.


The you tube video is posted here. Not in his original link but a few posts after..


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 17, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> The web site is for selling the greenhouse.





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> but they weren't selling anything...



I think he meant the makers of the you tube video weren't selling anything.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2014)

That quonset hut type green house isn't made out of the same material that the Harbor Freight greenhouse is. And, if the sun is shining, ANY greenhouse will be warmer inside than out. Right now, on a cloudy day here with no sun, the interior of my greenhouse is 70F and outside it is 60F. And that's with no sun. It would be much warmer if the sun were shining. But it's the nights you need to be concerned with. Without a heat source, your greenhouse won't stay warm at night.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

i was talking to my tutor and he said he half of the green house has bricks on the floor, so maybe that heats it up faster. he said the green house got 90 today and it was 60 outside!


----------



## leigti (Dec 17, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i was talking to my tutor and he said he half of the green house has bricks on the floor, so maybe that heats it up faster. he said the green house got 90 today and it was 60 outside!


He needs to take the temperature in the middle of the night and see what it is.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

leigti said:


> He needs to take the temperature in the middle of the night and see what it is.


he said it was around 65 at night


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

leigti said:


> He needs to take the temperature in the middle of the night and see what it is.


I'm going to bring them in at night.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 17, 2014)

When taking temperatures inside a greenhouse (especially with sunshine) the ground temp will vary greatly with a temp taken at a higher elevation, I tried a green house type system here at the beach and the ground temps very seldom got warm enough for tortoises after winter set in and the sun is low in the sky and only up for about 10 hours a day. But the pond inside never froze over.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, here's the temps in my Harbor Freight greenhouse, and keep in mind it was a very mild, partly cloudy day here in Central Calif:

*GREENHOUSE/OUTDOOR TEMPS*



* OUTSIDE INSIDE*


8:45A overcast, very little sun 56F 56F


10a mostly cloudy 56F 60F


12:30p cloudy 60F 65F


3:30p Sunny 59F 64F


7:30p 41F 44F 


Next day

6a dark, clear sky 38F 40F


The Forum sort of scrambles my copy/paste, but the first figure is the outside temp at ground level just outside the greenhouse in the shade. The inside temp is also at ground level and not in the sun (if there were sun yesterday)

Take a look at the temperatures after 3:30p. The inside temp drops almost to reach the outside temp once the sun is past the yard arm.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm not trying to talk you out of getting a greenhouse. Its great to have one. I just want you to have your eyes wide open and not expect something that's not going to happen. I love my greenhouses, but they have their limitations.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 18, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not trying to talk you out of getting a greenhouse. Its great to have one. I just want you to have your eyes wide open and not expect something that's not going to happen. I love my greenhouses, but they have their limitations.


but something you just got to trust your self!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 18, 2014)

wow almost 700 people looked at this thread!


----------



## leigti (Dec 18, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow almost 700 people looked at this thread!


How do you know how many people read a thread?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 18, 2014)

leigti said:


> How do you know how many people read a thread?


i just click on watched threads and it tells me.


----------



## leigti (Dec 18, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i just click on watched threads and it tells me.


I don't think they have that on the app.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 18, 2014)

leigti said:


> I don't think they have that on the app.


yea I'm on my computer.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 18, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow almost 700 people looked at this thread!


It's a good discussion so people like to visit. 

But I know the greenhouse will not work without a heater at night to keep the temperature up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 18, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> It's a good discussion so people like to visit.
> 
> But I know the greenhouse will not work without a heater at night to keep the temperature up.


lies!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 18, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> It's a good discussion so people like to visit.
> 
> But I know the greenhouse will not work without a heater at night to keep the temperature up.


if it doesn't work i will just get a heater for it.


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 21, 2015)

What happened, did you get the greenhouses? Are they warming up as you expected?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 21, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> What happened, did you get the greenhouses? Are they warming up as you expected?


its almost done


----------



## Jodie (Jan 21, 2015)

Of corse you know we want pictures and stats.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 21, 2015)

Newt swinger where are the pictures of the green house?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 21, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Newt swinger where are the pictures of the green house?


its almost done! i even made a little cement pond for him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 21, 2015)

its done!!!!!!!!!!! except for plants and stuff like that. i will post pics tomorrow


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 21, 2015)

I look forward to the pictures and update.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 21, 2015)

No pictures it didn't happen!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 21, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> No pictures it didn't happen!


its built i just don't feel like taking pictures


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 21, 2015)

i second mikes post lol seeing is believing!


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 21, 2015)

I also want to see pictures, come on, please! 

I only have a cold frame, but I want to get a greenhouse when my babys grow older to give them more space. 
I have to use an automatic window opener to prevent overheating, because the cold frame warms up very fast, even on cloudy days. It can get quite cold at night, but it's always a little warmer than outside and I have a small insulated night box with a heat mat inside, so the torts have a warm place to sleep.
It's not like you can only have either a greenhouse or an insulated shelter, I think it's best to have both.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 22, 2015)

No pictures!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 23, 2015)

I haven't participated in this, at all, but I'd like to see another greenhouse.
Ideas for the mind


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm curious too


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 23, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> I'm curious too


fine i will take the pictures tomorrow !!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 23, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> fine i will take the pictures tomorrow !!!!


You said that already!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 23, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> You said that already!


shhhhhh


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

It's tomorrow and still no pictures! Newt swinger get your camera go outside and take some pictures! Crossed arms tapping foot evil look in my eyes!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> It's tomorrow and still no pictures! Newt swinger get your camera go outside and take some pictures! Crossed arms tapping foot evil look in my eyes!


i just woke up. go away!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Nope not until you post pictures! Crossed arms tapping foot evil look .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Nope not until you post pictures! Crossed arms tapping foot evil look .


that hurt my feelings! so i not going to post pictures for another week! its all your fault!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice try!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Here it is a new day and still no pictures!


----------



## tortdad (Jan 24, 2015)

He didn't build anything peeps so stop asking


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

tortdad said:


> He didn't build anything peeps so stop asking


I concur with this statement. He was simply playing around. What a Newt!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I concur with this statement. He was simply playing around. What a Newt!


it is built! but mikes a republican so i can't show it, go yell at mike now!


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 24, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> it is built! but mikes a republican so i can't show it, go yell at mike now!



**it just got real.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> **it just got real.


lol.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

@mike taylor
You've seen those bubble umbrellas, right? Well Newt made himself a greenhouse out of his. His mommy is very angry about him doing so and she took his cable tv away for a whole month!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> @mike taylor
> You've seen those bubble umbrellas, right? Well Newt made himself a greenhouse out of his. His mommy is very angry about him doing so and she took his cable tv away for a whole month!


i don't watch tv.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i don't watch tv.


No duh! Cause you can't!!!!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Ha ha man you're full of excuses . I'm with you Ken . F.y.i. there's more conservative people on here besides me .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Ha ha man you're full of excuses . I'm with you Ken . F.y.i. there's more conservative people on here besides me .


gross.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

You'd be surprised!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

And Newt manages to steer the thread off topic once more. So, back on topic, he has no greenhouse to post pictures of but it was fun entertainment for him feeling like he was dooping us. Gigs up now. 
Next?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And Newt manages to steer the thread off topic once more. So, back on topic, he has no greenhouse to post pictures of but it was fun entertainment for him feeling like he was dooping us. Gigs up now.
> Next?


the green house is built


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the green house is built


Next, as in next topic…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Next, as in next topic…


i will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will post pics tomorrow.


Redundant.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 24, 2015)

Seems like I've heard this before .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Redundant.


go away!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the proof, Newt. But you should share it with all your friends here, not just me. I get that you're shy so I'll post it for you.


----------



## tortdad (Jan 24, 2015)

Here it is guys, stop picking on me

(Said in my best newt swinger voice) 




The stupid republicans cut my funding!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 24, 2015)

3 adult men pursuing and harassing a young boy.... y'all are gross.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey you started it!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Post it! You keep telling people to post theirs


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2015)

Like Salt n pepa say, "Push it (post it), push it (post it) real good!!)

If there's no picture, it didn't happen.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 25, 2015)

And Yvonne joins the fun! Pictures Newt swinger!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jan 25, 2015)

There are ways to set up a greenhouse that aid in storing the heat to last further into the night, like lining the back interior wall (northside) with large black barrels filled with water (55 gallon). The color absorbs heat which in turn heats the water, then the heat slowly disperses as the water cools. Of course it won't work here without additional heating methods (In MN they would be giant ice cubes by December) but I have read that in helps a lot in warmer climates. And most of the plans I have seen in action use rainwater collection to fill the barrels, then use the stored water on the plants. It's a pretty neat setup. Also dark natural stone or clay flooring that holds heat.

Another helpful hint, planting deciduous trees nearby that are fully leafed in summer but lose their leaves in the winter will keep the greenhouse in dappled shade when the sun is at it's most brutal (summer) but allow full sun when the temps are at their lowest (winter).

I'm certainly no expert so I can't say what will work for torts in practical application, but I have seen these methods used in gardening and they seem to work.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

I am beginning to think there is not a greenhouse.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

leigti said:


> I am beginning to think there is not a greenhouse.


shhhhh


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 25, 2015)

leigti said:


> I am beginning to think there is not a greenhouse.


I was sooo looking forward to seeing the pictures, stupid of me to believe him...


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

i hate all you people. i did build it!


WithLisa said:


> I was sooo looking forward to seeing the pictures, stupid of me to believe him...


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

We are not going to quit harassing you until you either show us pictures or admit that it's either not belt or not done yet. Even if it's not done yet show us pictures of that.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

leigti said:


> We are not going to quit harassing you until you either show us pictures or admit that it's either not belt or not done yet. Even if it's not done yet show us pictures of that.


i told you why i wont post pics. its all mikes fault!


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i told you why i wont post pics. its all mikes fault!


That is a very lame*** excuse. I think we are all tired of it. At least I am.it's time for you to either put up or shut up.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

leigti said:


> That is a very lame*** excuse. I think we are all tired of it. At least I am.it's time for you to either put up or shut up.


wow! calm down! now I'm never going to post pictures!


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow! calm down! now I'm never going to post pictures!


Okay. Now you can blame me if you want to. Bu I for one, will never believe another word you say.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 25, 2015)

8 pages and still not one picture of it lol


----------



## tortdad (Jan 25, 2015)

Move along folks, nothing to see here


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> 8 pages and still not one picture of it lol


shhhhh


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

OMG!!! Just read this thread & laughing my arse off!! Can you show me at least ? I'm curious


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 25, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> OMG!!! Just read this thread & laughing my arse off!! Can you show me at least ? I'm curious



i don't think there's anything to show lol


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> shhhhh



i'm ordering a greenhouse on friday not as big but i bet i'll have pictures first  lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> OMG!!! Just read this thread & laughing my arse off!! Can you show me at least ? I'm curious


i will make new thread just for green house pictures. is there a way to ban someone from a thread cause i don't want mike to see it cause he's a gross republican? how do i make a thread on the phone version?


----------



## WithLisa (Jan 25, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> i'm ordering a greenhouse on friday not as big but i bet i'll have pictures first  lol


You are our last hope. We need pictures - ANY pictures! - to calm the angry mob...


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i will make new thread just for green house pictures. is there a way to ban someone from a thread cause i don't want mike to see it cause he's a gross republican? how do i make a thread on the phone version?


LOL!! Your silly! He's just messin' with ya! I'm looking forward to these pics though!!! Are you talking about how to make a thread on the forum app?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!! Your silly! He's just messin' with ya! I'm looking forward to these pics though!!! Are you talking about how to make a thread on the forum app?


yea I'm talking about the app


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea I'm talking about the app


I don't think you can?! I don't like the app version. But I may be wrong.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 25, 2015)

It's very simple to create a thread on the app. I only use the app. I will do a short pictorial for you.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 25, 2015)

Its eazy! The three squares on the top right . Push it it will say attachment . Push that the pick gallery and you are finished .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 25, 2015)

To start a new thread, you first have this screen

in the top right are those three(3) dots, push those once, and this comes up

this time choose, “New Topic" and this comes up


Fill in your subject(title) in the space provided

after you are satisfied with your title, choose, “next" on your keyboard. That will bring up this screen

here you put the body of your post. When you are happy with your post, click the Create in the top right and your thread is created. This is for the iPhone version of the app. Good luck.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> To start a new thread, you first have this screen
> View attachment 115678
> in the top right are those three(3) dots, push those once, and this comes up
> View attachment 115679
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!!


My app is set up differently?!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 25, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> LOL!!


Note I gave him a built in out here. All he needs to say is, “I have a Droid"


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

I couldn't figure out where to start a thread or to look at media.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Note I gave him a built in out here. All he needs to say is, “I have a Droid"


You guys make me laugh so hard!!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 25, 2015)

Since Nicky's not posting pictures, serious question; why use the app instead of the browser version?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Since Nicky's not posting pictures, serious question; why use the app instead of the browser version?


I like the browser!! The only thing is for awhile I was getting so many pop ups that I couldn't view anyone's threads, but hasn't happened in a while!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm a man of the 21st century. No desktop can hold me down!!!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 25, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I'm a man of the 21st century. No desktop can hold me down!!!



Your phone doesn't have a browser?


----------



## jaizei (Jan 25, 2015)

I feel seriously limited using the app. It just pales in comparison to the browser version.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Your phone doesn't have a browser?


Yes. But the app is what I've, “grown-up" using.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

keep the thread on topic! no green house pictures now!


----------



## tortdad (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> keep the thread on topic! no green house pictures now!


 We've heard it right from the source folks, there's "no green house"


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> keep the thread on topic! I have no green house. I just wanted to be cool!


Oops. Sorry. I didn't read close enough.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> I feel seriously limited using the app. It just pales in comparison to the browser version.


I find the app much easier to use visually. I only use the browser version if I'm doing a search. The search on the app kind of sucks.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

tortdad said:


> We've heard it right from the source folks, there's "no green house"


ok everyone there is no greenhouse.


----------



## leigti (Jan 25, 2015)

Did he admit he doesn't have a greenhouse?


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes he did . An to think he was call Yvonne a liar . Man the nerve of some people . Newt swinger denied!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2015)

To be honest, I never thought there was. When Will was building our Harbor Freight greenhouse, there was all kinds of trouble with it. The instructions were not the easiest to understand, and some of the parts didn't fit together like they should. It was a very hair-pulling time, putting together that kit. I know Little Nicky Poo didn't do it, supposedly his dad did, but you would think some of the frustration might have shown up in posts here, but no, not a word.

Our little Nicky Poo was stringing us along. I'll never believe another thing he says.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 25, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> To be honest, I never thought there was. When Will was building our Harbor Freight greenhouse, there was all kinds of trouble with it. The instructions were not the easiest to understand, and some of the parts didn't fit together like they should. It was a very hair-pulling time, putting together that kit. I know Little Nicky Poo didn't do it, supposedly his dad did, but you would think some of the frustration might have shown up in posts here, but no, not a word.
> 
> Our little Nicky Poo was stringing us along. I'll never believe another thing he says.


@Yvonne G http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/finished-greenhouse.110769/ i built it see!!!! now go crawl back in your cave!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2015)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> @Yvonne G http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/finished-greenhouse.110769/ i built it see!!!! now go crawl back in your cave!!!



No, today I'm under the bridge, thank you very much!


----------

